# Creating .txz files



## SteveG1 (May 25, 2022)

I have looked and looked, but I guess I am not looking in the right place. I would like to create .txz files like base.txz and kernel.txz to install them on another computer. However are they created? Could someone point me to the documentation on that.


----------



## covacat (May 25, 2022)

tar


----------



## Erichans (May 25, 2022)

Specifically the -J or --xz option of tar(1) that uses the xz(1) compression.


----------



## SteveG1 (May 25, 2022)

I guess that I thought it would be something like "make release" or something to create those files. So, then do I install them into another folder and then create the txz files?


----------



## Phishfry (May 25, 2022)

Yes `make release` and use ftp distribution for target.

See /usr/src/release/Makefile
release(7)


----------



## T-Daemon (May 26, 2022)

`make release` would create all the distfiles {base,base-dbg,kernel,kernel-dbg,lib32,lib32-dbg,ports,src,tests}.txz, and all the installation images (*.iso, *.img).

If you want only base and kernel and if this is a unpatched RELEASE, kernel.txz and base.txz can be download from https://download.freebsd.org, for example https://download.freebsd.org/releases/amd64/13.1-RELEASE/.

If this is a patched RELEASE (or STABLE, CURRENT) and have a system source `buildworld` and `buildkernel` already run:

```
cd /usr/src/release
make kernel.txz base.txz
```

The distfiles can be found in /usr/obj/usr/src/<architecture>/release.


----------



## SteveG1 (Jun 22, 2022)

Thank you, that solved the issue.


----------

